# Java-Konsole  Java5



## bronks (3. Dez 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe eine kleine Datenbankanwendung, die als JavaApplication einwanfrei läuft in ein Applet gepackt und ein bisl Code umgeschrieben. Ist mein erstes Datenbankapplet. Wenn ich das Applet im Appletviewer starte, dann bekomme ich sofort eine Abfuhr vom SecurityManager:



> ... java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:3306 connect,resolve) ...



Ich hab mal ein Datenbankapplet laufen gehabt und da war es so, daß es nur gelaufen ist, wenn ich es über meinen http-Service aufgerufen habe. OK. Hab das Applet mit den Datenbanktreibern auf den Server geschmissen um mal zu sehen was passiert. Das Applet erscheint im IE, wie es soll. Auch Aktionen werden ausgeführt, aber ich erhalte nirgendwo eine Fehlermeldung, warum ich die Datenbank nicht connecten kann und die ganzen Fehlermeldungen, die darauf folgen müssten.  In den Einstellungen des IE hab ich alle Kontrolkastl, die mit Java zu tun haben markiert. Wenn ich die Javakonsole aufrufe, dann habe ich dieses Menü vor mir, aber an eine Fehlermeldung komme ich nicht ran:



> Microsoft (R) VM for Java, 5.0 Release 5.0.0.3810
> ==============================================
> ?  Hilfe
> c  Löschen
> ...



Aus Verzweiflung hab ich auf einen Button ein System.out.println() gelegt, welches die Ausgabe in dieser Konsole einzeigen müßte?

Bitte gebt mir den rettenden Tip. Bin auch gerne bereit einen anderen Browser zu verwenden, damit ich meine geliebten Fehlermeldungen zu Gesicht bekomme.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Dez 2004)

> Microsoft (R) VM for Java, 5.0 Release 5.0.0.3810


????
Lad dir mal das Sun-JDK 5 runter


----------



## Roar (3. Dez 2004)

woher hast denn die vm ^^ ??


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2004)

Das ist die mit Windows XP ausgelieferte veraltete und modifizierte JVM von Microsoft, die im Internet Explorer eingebunden ist.


----------



## bronks (4. Dez 2004)

@Illuvatar + Roar:
Das Sun-JDK5 ist installiert und die VM ist, die welche beim JDK dabei ist.

@L-ectron-X:
Es steht etwas von MS dabei, aber es ist die aktuelle Version 5. Ich hab das JDK5 jetzt auf ein Win2k installiert und hab das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2004)

Das glaube ich Dir. Du musst aber die MS-VM im IE deaktivieren und dafür das Sun JRE aktivieren. Dann sollte das gehen. Wenn Du dann ein Java-Applet startest wird nicht mehr die Java-Console des IE angezeigt, sondern das Fenster vom Sun Java PlugIn. Ich empfehle Dir das JRE trotzdem herunter zu laden und es zusätzlich zu installieren.
Also so lange da nur Microsoft drauf steht, ist garantiert kein Java drin. :wink:


----------



## bronks (4. Dez 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das glaube ich Dir. Du musst aber die MS-VM im IE deaktivieren und dafür das Sun JRE aktivieren...


Aaagggrrrhhhh ... Ich Depp hab immer im Menü "Ansicht" die Konsole aufgerufen. Die Sun-Konsole ist ja im Menü "Extras". Aber, danke. Dein Tip hat mich da erst überhaupt draufgebracht

Noch zu Entwirrung: Das JDK-Setup ruft das JRE-Setup automatisch auf, wenn es im gleichen Verzeichnis ist, was bei mir der Fall ist.


----------



## Roar (4. Dez 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist die mit Windows XP ausgelieferte veraltete und modifizierte JVM von Microsoft, die im Internet Explorer eingebunden ist.


ja shcon klar avber wieso steht da was von 5.0  :autsch:


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2004)

Ich bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher. Aber ich denke, dass die Versionsnummer der MS-VM jeweils an die Browserversion gekoppelt ist, mit deren Erscheinen sie veröffentlicht wurde. Also IE 5.0.
Die Versionsnummer 5.0 hat die MS-VM schon lange vor dem Sun-Release gehabt.


----------

